# some problems with ext3



## xcubex (Jun 24, 2013)

*H*ello 

*I*t's my first time with FreeBSD and *I*'m going to set up a little home-server with all my data. So at first I wanted to set up NFS and musicpd. I was using _four_ harddisks, all with NTFS filesystems. I mounted them with fstab under /media/disk1, /media/disk2. It was no problem to set up the musicpd. I configured the server and used ncmpcpp on my client (PC with *C*runch*B*ang *L*inux). And it was working. But as I wanted to set up NFS and put something like "/media/disk1 -alldirs" in my /etc/exports I got some problems and figured out that it is apparently impossible to export NTFS over NFS. So as I understand after spending some time in *G*oogle, that's why ntfs-3g works over fuse as a process in user-space or something like this.

Now I formatted my harddisks under Linux with gparted to ext3. At first I tested the 750[ ]G*B* Hard Drive with my music on it and mounting on *L*inux over NFS works fine. But on under Linux-PC I'm no longer able to run ncmpcpp:

```
Couldn't connect to MPD (host = 192.168.0.105, port = 6600): Timeout
```
I also installed ncmpcpp on the FreeBSD host and also got:

```
Couldn't connect to MPD (host = localhost, port = 6600): Timeout
```
So I think it's a problem with mpd and not ncmpcpp?

After it I tested my 3[ ]T*B* harddisk (now also with ext3). But in this case I got some other problems:

(my 3[ ]T*B* HDD)

```
cd /media/disk1
ls
```
(I can see some folders)

```
cd nextpossiblefolder
ls
```
-> I see nothing of the content and get the following error:

```
g_vfs_done():ada0p1[READ(offset=-1049683296256, length=4096)]error = 5
g_vfs_done():ada0p1[READ(offset=-1049683296256, length=4096)]error = 5
```

But under Linux I still can see all of my data.

I would be very happy if someone could help me 

*G*reeting,
cube


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2013)

Stick to using FreeBSD's native UFS for local filesystems. It really doesn't matter what the filesystem is for NFS. You don't have to have a filesystem that's supported by the NFS client.


----------



## kpa (Jun 24, 2013)

There are some severe problems with using ext2/ext3 filesystem in FreeBSD when the filesystem is larger than one terabyte, see this mailing list thread:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-fs/2013-June/017501.html


----------



## xcubex (Jun 24, 2013)

@SirDice:


> You don't have to have a filesystem that's supported by the NFS client.


Yes, I _k_now. But how I understand it's a problem with the server and not with the client. That _NFS_ can't export _NTFS_. 

@kpa:
Ok, I've expected something like this, but I wasn't sure. So I think I will format it to _UFS_. But what is the problem with my smaller HDD? I _ha_ve read and write access. So it's working but not my musicpd. And I didn't change something in the configuration. 

Does anybody know a solution or should I format everything in _UFS_? _Be_cause it would take much time to move again all my data to one HDD and after format_t_ing back again...


----------

